# 135mm MF Pancake



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jun 30, 2012)

Long Long ago, when lenses were simpler, a 125mm medium format pancake was practical, even included a built-in leaf shutter.


----------



## dr croubie (Jul 8, 2012)

But no focussing helicoid?
Or is this going on a 4x5 bellows cam?


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jul 8, 2012)

dr croubie said:


> But no focussing helicoid?
> Or is this going on a 4x5 bellows cam?


Yes, it was a pancake bellows, I'm sure  (at least when compressed)


----------

